# My Maine ****; Anastasia



## KatrineA

She is my 6 month old Maine **** cat. I've wanted a cat forever and finally got one. She is my darling


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Oh man, you'd better start a long list of admirers right now! She is beautiful!!! I'm glad we got the last couple pictures because it's easier to see her ear tufts on them. What a beauty. We should introduce her to Miss Holly, Doodlebug's Maine ****.


----------



## KatrineA

October said:


> Oh man, you'd better start a long list of admirers right now! She is beautiful!!! I'm glad we got the last couple pictures because it's easier to see her ear tufts on them. What a beauty. We should introduce her to Miss Holly, Doodlebug's Maine ****.


Thank you. I feel like such a proud mum  I am considering taking her to a show, just to try it. I'm new at this forum and I'm trying to figure out how to find your posts, so that I can see more photos of Miss Holly


----------



## Leazie

God dag og velkommen! Where are you in Norway?

Anastasia is stunning! Are there many Maine **** breeders in Norway?


----------



## KatrineA

Leazie said:


> God dag og velkommen! Where are you in Norway?
> 
> Anastasia is stunning! Are there many Maine **** breeders in Norway?


Wow, you know some Norwegian, hehe. I'm from Oslo. Yes, there are many breeders here. At least if you consider our small population, hehe. Apparantly a lot of breeders abroad want "Norwegian" Maine Coons, coz they have a good standard. Anastasia's breeder told me that. I love this breed


----------



## love.my.cats

She's beautiful :luv


----------



## Leazie

I think you should get a Norwegian Forest Cat just to have a fluffy pair  .

I know a little Norwegian because my friend lives a little north of you in Eidsvoll and her husband works in Oslo.


----------



## KatrineA

Leazie said:


> I think you should get a Norwegian Forest Cat just to have a fluffy pair  .
> 
> I know a little Norwegian because my friend lives a little north of you in Eidsvoll and her husband works in Oslo.


The world is so small sometimes. I want another Maine ****, but I have to wait coz we live in a rather small apartment now. Norwegian Forest cats are gorgeous too, but I am in love with Maine Coons  What kind of cats do you have? They are lovely all of them.


----------



## KatrineA

love.my.cats said:


> She's beautiful :luv


Thank you. I hope to see more of your cats


----------



## Leazie

My cats are all pure shelter cats :lol:


----------



## KatrineA

Leazie said:


> My cats are all pure shelter cats :lol:


They are still very beautiful. I give you thumbs up for adopting! I wanted to get a shelter cat first as well, but the shelter wouldn't let me have one, coz I had to have an indoor cat and all of their cats were considered to be outdoor cats. 

Then I fell in love with the Maine **** breed, hehe.


----------



## Jack&Harley

She is adorable!!!

Leslie


----------



## Arduinna

Oh wow! She has a mane like a lion! Aren't they huge too? I love big kitties! She's beautiful! And I love the attitude in the second pic!


----------



## KatrineA

Arduinna said:


> Oh wow! She has a mane like a lion! Aren't they huge too? I love big kitties! She's beautiful! And I love the attitude in the second pic!


They are one of the largest cat breeds, yes :mrgreen: I love that about Maine Coons too. This one is a female and she's only 6 months old, so she's not huge, but bigger than a domestic cat  Thank you for your comment! You seem to have a cute and fluffy kitty! I also love long haired cats.


----------



## DesnBaby

:luv


----------



## camel24j

i love her ears OK now i sound strange lol. she is beautiful


----------



## KatrineA

LarryInSanDiego said:


> She sure is a beautiful cat!
> 
> Ear tufts? Do all Maine **** cats have ear tufts? I was under the impression that my cat Puffin is part Maine **** because he is so huge, but he has nothing like those ear tufts.


Yes, they have eart tufts and they also have fur tufts underneath and between their pads. The tail should also be around the same length as the body and their coat should not have the same length all over their bodies. They don't meow that much, they make a different sound, a chirp. They do meow at occasions, but when they "talk" or communicate they usually make this chirp. Very characteristic and they don't all sound the same. You can read about the breed standard here http://www.aaceinc.org/pages/breeds/mai.htm 

These cats are large, but they are not supposed to be fat. You should check if you can still feel your cat's spine underneath a thin layer of flesh. If you easily feel the spine, the cat is normal weight (assuming he is not underweight either, hehe). 

Anyways, if he's a mix, he may not have all the breed standards, but he could still be a mix. But does it matter? I am sure he is a fantastic and handsome boy :mrgreen:


----------



## OwnedByACat

Wow, she is stunning! I just love her face, so expressive and adorable!


----------



## FosterMommy

She is incredible!!! What a pretty cat! :luv


----------



## KatrineA

Thank you all for your comments. I really appreciate it. So does Anastasia  You are feeding her ego, hehe.

Larry, it's easy to spot, just lift the paw and it would be something like this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3d/Mainecoon_paws.jpg
Do you have any photo of your cat? I'd love to see him


----------



## bluemilk

If pix are any indicator,you've got 1 smart cat. She seems to understand 'big','small','high' and 'deep'. She's 'dorable,too!


----------



## sphynxy

Oh shes so lovely! I hadnt seen maine coons till I joined this site and I think I might also have fallen in love with the breed


----------



## KatrineA

Thank you all again 
Bluemilk, I am not sure how you see that on those pics? But thanks!

Here are some more pics of my baby, she's passed 7 months of age now


----------



## KatrineA

LarryInSanDiego said:


> Those new photos are fantastic!


Thank you, Larry!  She's getting bigger. I didn't realize how big she was, until I visited and stayed with a friend for a few days, who has a DSH.


----------



## LadyNeko

She's gorgeous! I love her fluffy tail! <3


----------



## lilmssmc

That third picture of her is epic! She looks like a queen!

Beautiful cat and welcome to the cat forum


----------



## bluemilk

I like the 1st photo. 'You there,ducky? Stay with me ducky. We'll get through this day.'


----------

